# PowerMac G5 fan noise



## punkish (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a PowerMac G5 1.6 GHz. One of the early model machines, a couple of years old. Its fans are very loud. I have searched all over for answers, and tried most tricks. In particular, I have reset the SMU, and even changed the Processor Performance pop-up menu in the Energy Saver control panel to "Lowest." I have also, for good measure, re-opened the box, and closed it, hopefully, carefully resetting the see-through baffle properly. Of course, the noise is still there, and that is why I am here. Is there anything else one can suggest I try?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joerg (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if this applies here, but we had fan noise issues with several of our early G5s, a ROM update resolved that issue, the fans were not controled correctly and ran almost always at full speed. Check on the apple site for the latest ROM for your particular machine.


----------



## punkish (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks. I am pretty sure the ROM is up-to-date, but I will double-check.


----------



## simbalala (Jan 23, 2006)

Have a read through this:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060112090527425&query=fan+noise


----------

